# Torque converter recommendations



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Newly completed 461 for 67 GTO. TH400 with 3.23 gear. 225/70R15 tires. Lunati Roller 515/530 lift 219/227 dur. @.050. QuadraJet on stock cast iron intake. 670 heads. 9.5 compression. Dyno at 420HP/530Ft.Lbs. 

It's only ever going to be a street machine. Builder thinks something in the 1800 to 2000 rpm stall. 

Interested in what brand/stall others in similar setups run.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

Fxnjetz56 said:


> Newly completed 461 for 67 GTO. TH400 with 3.23 gear. 225/70R15 tires. Lunati Roller 515/530 lift 219/227 dur. @.050. QuadraJet on stock cast iron intake. 670 heads. 9.5 compression. Dyno at 420HP/530Ft.Lbs.
> 
> It's only ever going to be a street machine. Builder thinks something in the 1800 to 2000 rpm stall.
> 
> Interested in what brand/stall others in similar setups run.


I went with a 2,800 in both my sons 72 lemans 406 with a 480 lift and the others 69 Buick GS with a 461 in it with 496/512 lift. Higher stall gives engine a little more time to build vacuum, that's just me though. I'm sure you will get other opinions from other members.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

Fxnjetz56 said:


> Newly completed 461 for 67 GTO. TH400 with 3.23 gear. 225/70R15 tires. Lunati Roller 515/530 lift 219/227 dur. @.050. QuadraJet on stock cast iron intake. 670 heads. 9.5 compression. Dyno at 420HP/530Ft.Lbs.
> 
> It's only ever going to be a street machine. Builder thinks something in the 1800 to 2000 rpm stall.
> 
> Interested in what brand/stall others in similar setups run.


1800 - 2000 is pretty much stock stall speed and if I am correct stock stall speed will have an effect on engine due to cam size and vacuum. Am I on the right track Jim and army ?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I just swapped from a stock large converter (1800-2000ish) in my mild 400/th400 to a 10” TCI breakaway converter that is around 2600 stall. Drives REALLY different. Not sure if I don’t like it or if I’m just not used to it yet. For normal driving takes a sec to flash to that rpm before it gets up. I may have overdone it for my engine specs and driving style….


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Fxnjetz56 said:


> .
> Interested in what brand/stall others in similar setups run.


I'm running one from TriShield Performance behind my 461 and I really like it. It's a 9.5 inch and behind my engine at WOT it stalls around 3200, but at light throttle it feels almost like a stocker. Very good street manners. 

Bear


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

There are well made converters and trash converters. One converter I purchased was a 3,000 stall converter - it did stall about there but the car didn't start moving until about 2,800 RPM -- it was a really frustrating POS. I've owned several converters that did exactly what they should and got the car moving very low in the RPM range and would still flash high. On the extreme end I purchased an 8" converter from Art Carr in the mid eighties that was rated at 5,000 stall and it did stall about 5,200 RPM behind a very healthy 468. It was fully streetable and started moving the car just like a standard stall converter and you had no idea of the insane stall it was capable of until you planted your foot. That would be insane for most builds, but does show what can be done when the builder has the ability to accomplish it.

Until they closed shop, Continental Converter was widely used because they felt totally stock until you put your foot in it. Cliff Rugles was a big seller of those and he says he has found a converter shop that builds a converter equally as well. I haven't had the greatest luck following recommendations off the forums for other converters so at this point would probably go with Cliff's choice.

With that small of cam, anything over a 2,200 RPM stall on a good converter would be good. I like them a little loose and would personally go with a 2,600/2,800 stall.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's exactly how I ended up with my TriShield converter. They're what he recommends now that Continental is defunct.

Bear


----------

